# Garagen-Dachbegrünung



## Jam (8. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

hat einer so was?

Nachdem nun ja Teich und Bachlauf als langgehegter Wunsch in Erfüllung gegangen sind, wollte ich mich mit dem nächsten Projekt - der Dachbegrünung unserer Garage - beschäftigen und mich da schlau machen.

Zufällig ihabe ich jetzt in einer Gartenzeitschrift gelesen, dass auch bei extensiver Begrünung ein Gewicht von 40 -100 kg pro m² auf die Garage kommen kann, da habe ich dann doch Zweifel an der Durchführbarkeit.

Bei der Garage handelt es sich um eine Fertiggarage, die kein Wellblech als Dach hat, sondern  - hm - eher glattes Blech mit "Falten" so alle 25 cm.

Habt ihr Tipps oder gute Links für mich? (Naturagart habe ich mir schon ausgedruckt, aber noch nicht gelesen)

Danke

Jam


----------



## frank69 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Garagen-Dachbegrünung*

Hallo,
Ich bin in einem Unternehmen beschäfigt(hihi mein Eigenes:crazy ).
Wir liefern und montieren bundesweit Trapezblech. Es ist durchaus möglich ein Blechdech mit 100 kg Auflast herzustellen.
Ich bräuchte ein Foto oder Skizze des Bleches und die Maße der Dachträger,
flux in die Tabelle geschaut und Ich kann Dir sagen wieviel dein Dach "verträgt".

Grüße aus Thüringen

Frank


----------



## Jam (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Garagen-Dachbegrünung*

Oh - wie schön - ein Fachmann!!!

Danke für das Angebot! Ich schau zu Hause mal in die Unterlagen der Garage oder mach Bilder  und melde mich dann wieder (kann dauern, heißt aber nicht, dass ich das Interesse verloren habe).

Danke schon mal

Gruß
Jam


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Garagen-Dachbegrünung*

und mit was willst du es bepflanzen ?

muss man das gepflanzte dann eigentlich im extrem hitze sommer künstlich bewässern ?

Beachte nur das das auftreffende wasser auch fein ablaufen muss - es sollte so konstruiert sein das die rinne / ablauf nicht verstopft.


----------



## frank69 (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Garagen-Dachbegrünung*

Hallo,
Im Begrünungssystem wird ein Granulat verwendet welches Wasser speichert.
In diesem Granulat sind die Sprossen (Samen) schon verhanden. Sie brauchen dann nur zu keimen. Die Pflanzen werden auch nicht groß (Man braucht keinen Rasenmäher hi hi ). Das gesamte wikt wie ein Drainagesystem.
Nach vorn wird das System mit Lochblechwinkeln gegen abrutschen in die Rinnen gesichert.
Eine feine Sache im Sommer kühl, im Winter schön warm. Und vor allem ein Super UV-Schutz.!!!!!

Grüße aus Thüringen 
Frank


----------



## chromis (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Garagen-Dachbegrünung*

Hi,

eigene Erfahrungen habe ich leider nicht, evtl. hilft Dir aber dieser link schon mal weiter:
http://www.dachgaertnerverband.de/index.php


----------



## Jam (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Garagen-Dachbegrünung*

Danke!


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Garagen-Dachbegrünung*

Hallo Jam,

ich kann leider aus eigener Erfahrung nichts beisteuern, dafür aber ein anderes Forum um so mehr, nämlich  planten.de ...
http://forum.planten.de/index.php/topic,2591.0.html
http://forum.planten.de/index.php/topic,7549.0.html
http://forum.planten.de/index.php/topic,3536.0.html
http://forum.planten.de/index.php/topic,13511.0.html

Und hier noch ein Link zu Re-natur: http://www.re-natur.de/dachbegruenung/allgemeines_0101.html?csid=ec52ce4435eb358d59fe30473c0ed28f

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ein wenig weiter.


----------



## Jam (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Garagen-Dachbegrünung*

Danke, Annett,

habe zwar schon reichlich im WWW gesucht, aber die "planten"-Seiten hatte ich noch nicht gesehen.

Gruß
Jam


----------

